# Too much water conditioner?



## chicagojo (Oct 13, 2011)

I just switched to a new water conditioner and realized about an hour after changing the water that I'd seriously miscalculated the dose - instead of 1/2 mL that I should have used, I used 1/2 tsp, or 5 mL! As soon as I realized my mistake I did 100% water change using the proper concentration. The fish seems to be doing fine (he never really seemed not fine) - can I hurt him by using waaaayyyy too much water conditioner like that? If so, what should I be on the lookout for or what else should I do? If it matters, the water conditioner is API Stress Coat. Thanks!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

This is kinda funny. When I went to my mothers last month, my fiance had to do the 50% change on all the tanks. I usually fill a 2.5g bucket and put 1.5ml of Stress Coat in the bucket. Well, he filled the bucket and put 5ml of Stress Coat in!! That's enough for a 10g tank! I changed the water 3 days later, doing a 50% change to get the Stress Coat out (he was terrified to try again). My boys are fine, and you know what? Their tattered tails grew back shortly after. I am not overly sure what to do with your fish, just letting you know we did that and everyone was ok


----------



## chicagojo (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, that is reassuring if the same thing happened to you and your boys were fine. My over-concentration was even worse (I used 5mL for 1/2 gallon! - it's a hospital tank BTW), but I'm hoping since it was only for an hour that any potentially negative impact is lessened by the fact that I did 100% water change that quickly after. This is actually my 7 year old's fish and it is recovering from SBD and I would NOT want anything to go wrong at this point because she has been very worried about him!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh 0.5g is much different than my 2.5g. Keep an eye on him, I am sure since you switched it out right away, he should be fine. Close call, good thing you realized what you did!


----------



## chicagojo (Oct 13, 2011)

He still seems ok...but I will be checking on him frequently until bedtime. Anyone else have any experience with this? I've searched some other forums but the advice is very conflicting (everything from "up to 500x concentration is safe" to "your fish will DIE!!!!") so it is hard to know what to believe....


----------

